
Ask HN: How can I volunteer my tech skills to help fight Covid-19? - sb36
I’m a full-stack web developer, but curious to hear ideas for other technical skill sets, as well.
======
mtmail
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/)
seems to collect ideas and there's a newsletter and chat group.

